# 02 Jetta GLS - Replacing Rear Rotors



## skas (Aug 30, 2009)

I just had my brake pads replaced all around for the first time after 70K miles (can't complain about that). My dealer replaced my stock rear rotors saying they were scored, but I checked them and the wear was normal - no metal to metal contact or deep grooves. They measured .340" and .342" thick, which is very close to what i think is the original .354" out of the factory. Does anyone know the minimum thickness allowed? Do you think the dealer ripped me off or is this normal procedure?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta GLS - Replacing Rear Rotors (skas)*

I think you may have been screwed. 
Did you get your old rotors back?
Did you look at the back sides to see if they were scored or grooved where you normally can't see?
I can't tell for sure since I have MKIIIs, but it looks like the minimum thickness is .276". So if the Dealer changed the rotor because they claim they were too thin, then yeah, you got screwed.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 02 Jetta GLS - Replacing Rear Rotors (skas)*

Wear limit for the rear rotor is 7mm or 0.275 inch.


----------



## skas (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 02 Jetta GLS - Replacing Rear Rotors (germancarnut51)*

Yes, I have the old rotors and they look good. There are no deep grooves or significant scoring. I also have the pads and don't see any metal to metal contact on them or the rotors.
I called a different dealer and that guy told me he thought the wear limit was more like .340 inches.
Also, the dealer told me that they don't cut these rotors. Do you know why?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

By Federal Law the minimum thickess must be marked/stamped on the rotor or brake drum. I got the .276" figure from the photo of a brake rotor I got off a Seller's Website.
Since you have the rotors that were taken off, you can look for the minimum thickness on the rotors.
And while I replace rotors when they are damaged, instead of machining, it's been my experience that most Dealer's usually try to sell you on cutting rotors and drums if they don't need it, and replacing them if they do.
Look at what you paid for replacement rotors and you can see why the Dealer wanted to sell you new ones.
If yours are marked .275" and your old ones are .340" with new ones nominaly at .350". I would go back, and make the Dealer eat the new rotors as they were clearly not needed and you have the proof.


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

I know not everyone wants or knows how to do brakes themselves but this is why I do it myself. 70k on rotors, not a bad deal. If I had rear rotors that had that many miles I would change them but that's the benefit of doing it yourself. Also, I find that there aren't that many shops that cut rotors as there use to be and plus it's a pain in the butt to take them off go and get them cut and then get back to work installing them.


_Modified by 2000Jet1.8T at 7:06 AM 9-3-2009_


----------

